# coinstar machines in Dubai?



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Over our short year and half here we have collected jars and jars of Dirham coins to the extent the may even be enough to pay off trafic fines 

In the UK most supermarkets have 'coinstar' machines where you tip the coins in they count the coins then give a ticket which you take to customer service and get fresh paper notes.

My question is does anyone know if these are anywhere in Dubai.......Coinstar machines that is, customer service i know that hasnt got here yet.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Banks?


----------

